# Womit verdiene ich am meisten geld?



## SPftw (21. September 2007)

steht eigtl. alles bei thema...
was habt ihr für erfahrungen woit verdient man am meisten geld?


----------



## Apadia (23. September 2007)

SPftw schrieb:


> steht eigtl. alles bei thema...
> was habt ihr für erfahrungen woit verdient man am meisten geld?


trans elixier oder tränke?
mit allem gleich viel!
elex oder tränke gibt es scheinbar mehr procs aber das liegt nur daran das du ja sowas auch öfter und größerer Stückzahl machst.

Transe bin ich selber, pro Woche 1-3 Procs.
möglichkeit 1.
du verkaufst die Procchance und verlangst pro Transmutation so 15 -25 G, als Gegenleistung bekommt der Käufer dann alles was rauskommt, wenn jemand nicht zahlen will, dann machs kostenlos, aber gleich mit dem Hinweis das Du den Proc behällst wenn der auftritt.

Möglichkeit 2 
Transe kostenlos und behalte alle procs. Dabei soltest Du dich aber nicht einladen lassen.
oder einfach immer eine urmacht oder diamant liegen haben, und wenn jemand transen will tauscht du einfach nur

ich selber bevorzuge das zweite und tausche eigendlich nur immer urmacht gegen mats
Einnahmen pro Woche von 0 - 700G, der grobe Durchschnitt liegt vieleicht 200G


----------



## Sasatha (24. September 2007)

zur zeit verdiene ich am meisten mit dem verkaufen von kräutern!^^

da die leute halt alle n geistesblitz haben wollen, kaufen die wie die blöden die kräuter ausm ah!^^

einnahmen ca 600g(min. kommt halt drauf an, wieviel du farmst!) pro woche!


----------



## hardok (25. September 2007)

Sasatha schrieb:


> zur zeit verdiene ich am meisten mit dem verkaufen von kräutern!^^
> 
> da die leute halt alle n geistesblitz haben wollen, kaufen die wie die blöden die kräuter ausm ah!^^
> 
> einnahmen ca 600g(min. kommt halt drauf an, wieviel du farmst!) pro woche!



kann man ohne weiteres so unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der mindestpreis fuer die BC-kraeuter betraegt bei uns so um die 20g pro stack. sachen wie alptraumranken verkaufen sich auch mal leicht fuer 50g.


----------



## moiki (1. Oktober 2007)

also wenn ich mal was sagen darf
du verdienst damit ammeisten wo du die aufträge bekommst
z.B als elixier-spezi haste auftrag 20 elixiere der adepten zu machen
machste 20 proccen z.B. 5 kostenlose haste einen gewinn von : 5ELixieren + Trinkgeld^^
also ja wiegesagt kommt auf die AUfträge an...

mfg
moiki


----------

